# How do I mount a Router to a table



## demaX (Apr 16, 2009)

Summary: I would like to mount my Craftsman to a Rockler Table.

I have an Older Craftsman 315.25070 and been using it without a Router Table.
Today I bought a Rockler Bench Top Router Table Model 38121 (discontinued since about 2007) with uses a "Ring Set". And Rockler no longer carries the Craftsman mount.

The Rockler Ring set is pre-drilled for a Porter Cable 690 Series; Makita 1100-1101 Series; Bosh 1617-1618; and Dewalt DW616, DW618.

Is the router normally mounted to the table with or without that black plastic sub-base which is attached to the router ?

Then, is the router attached directly to the table, or to the "Removable Ring Set" ?

The table has a ring (3 3/4 " Dia. with a 1 1/2" Hole) which is removable and is used for leveling (I presume). And then there is another "Ring" Countersunk into the table (3 3/4" Dia. with a 2" Hole)

The Table Top has 3 more holes (countersunk) which I presume are to mount the router (with or without the Router sub-plate) ?

Can I just just mount the router (without the black sub-plate) to the table, and forget about that ring set other than leaving it in that hole and adjusting the level ?

When I leave the sub-base on the router I loose working bit cutting depth, that's why I was thinking of mounting the router only.

Or I can Countersink the table underneath to give the router height ?

If I could find a template that would be ideal.
I read the post about the bushing PC Style which gave me a great idea how to mark my new holes - but I no idea why would one need guide bushings. Will I need that in order to mount my Craftsman ?

Thank you so much.


----------



## demaX (Apr 16, 2009)

I should add why I'm stumped.

It would make sense to attach the router to the insert - in my case the "adjustable Ring Set" but I find 3 more holes in the table itself (outside surrounding the adjustable Ring Set)

Why would Rockler have added these additional 3 holes if normally a router attaches to a base plate or in this case called ring set, do different routers mount differently.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Use the router base itself as the template. Trace it on a sheet of paper. Then tape it or stick the paper template to the table and drill.


----------



## demaX (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you Nick - shall do and makes me feel a whole lot better. I'm missing the whole idea of a base plate unless it's meant to save the table from a bunch of holes when using various routers, because the table is supposed to be level and therefore visa vi the bit will be correctly angled.

Thank you.


----------

